# Hahnenklee oder Schulenberg?



## Dirtbag (10. Juli 2009)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich wollte am Sonntag mal mit meiner Freundin zusammen in nen Bikepark. Da sie in Hannover wohnt, bieten sich Hahnenklee oder Schulenberg an. Allerdings war sie noch nie in einem Bikepark und fährt ein 130mm-Allmountain-Fully, weshalb erstmal Hahnenklee angedacht war. Dort gibts ja auch mehrere einfachere Strecken zur Auswahl.
Angeblich sollen aber in Hahnenklee inzwischen alle Strecken eigentlich nur noch aus Wurzeln bestehen und damit recht anspruchsvoll sein, gerade bei nassem Untergrund.

Schulenberg hat halt weniger Streckenauswahl und soll etwas steiler sein. Wie siehts mit dem Anspruch aus?


Welchen der beiden Parks würdet ihr denn für nen Anfänger eher empfehlen?
Und zu guter Letzt: wir müssen mit öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln anreisen, ist Schulenberg da überhaupt vernünftig zu erreichen?

Schonmal Danke im Voraus


----------



## Fliewatüüt (11. Juli 2009)

Moin Dirtbag!

Wie die Parks sind, kann ich dir, da ich noch nie dort war, nicht sagen. Habe aber schonmal ein paar Tage in Schulenberg verbracht und meiner Meinung nach ist die Verkehrsmittelanbindung an den öffentlichen Nahverkehr dort eher bescheiden. Bei Hahnenklee weiß ich es nicht. Die beste Lösung wäre halt, ein Auto zu organisieren. 
Dennoch viel Spass
Fliewatüüt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## renöd (11. Juli 2009)

hallo Dirtbag !

Du hast recht mit den Wurzeln in Hahnenklee da kommen wirklich immer mehr raus...und das ist bei nässe natürlich dann bisschen rutschiger.Was allerdings in Schulenberg nicht viel anders ist Der Freeride in Schulenberg ist voll von Wurzeln aber nicht so steil und noch gut fahrbar,allerdings auch nicht ohne !Downhill in Schulenberg hat nicht soooo viele Wurzeln ist allerdings recht schmal und kurvig.Steile Serpentinen...
Eigentlich nicht sooo gut für anfänger...kommt halt auf das level an das man schon erreicht hat.Ich hab In Schulenberg angefangen mit Downhill fahren  damals,da gabs ja noch keine anderen Strecken hier im Harz...also mit Lift.Sonst kann man noch den Biker X fahren(Brechsand mit Tables und großen Anliegern) Da kommt jeder Klar wenn man nicht springt
Der Lift ist auch so ne Sache ...In Schulenberg ist nen Schlepplift ,das schon bisschen tricky aber nicht unmöglich und wegen dem kannste halt auch innerhalb von 5-7 minuten wieder oben sein ...Keine Wartezeiten.Was in Hahnenklee meist anders aussieht .Aber die Gondeln in Hahnenklee sind wohl einfacher für Anfänger...

Von den Strecken her würd ich schon sagen ,das Schulenberg bisschen Anspruchsvoller ist .

Das hilft euch Warscheinlich nicht groß weiter was ?
Zu den Verkehrsanbindung kann ich nur sagen : bekackt!
Ihr müsst mit dem bus dann das letzte stück fahren egal wo hin. und wie das da so Biketransport technisch ausschaut weiss ich nicht...

Auto wäre schon die beste Lösung!

So denn ma viel erfolg

Greetz
Jaco


----------



## momme (11. Juli 2009)

Hallo Dirtbag!

Eine weitere Möglichkeit wäre, dass ihr euch mit den Locals ( http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=381274 ) im Deister verabredet. Das ist aber leider ein Bikepark ohne Lift; also selber hochstrampeln. Die lokalen Jungs und Mädels sprudeln nur so vor Nettigkeit (kein Witz), und bisher hat´s noch niemand bereut, die Strecken dort kenennzulernen. Die Anreise per Öffis klappt auch prima.

Beste Wünsche,
Momme


----------



## Benni.Mohr (11. Juli 2009)

Ich würde sagen Hahnenklee. War auch schon da als Anfänger, und wir sind alle Strecken gefahren. Macht richtig Spaß dort oben.


----------



## Dirtbag (11. Juli 2009)

Alles klar, das klingt doch eigentlich ganz gut. Wir hatten ja eh mehr zu Hahnenklee tendiert. 
Auto steht leider keines zur Verfügung, von daher hoff ich jetzt einfach, dass uns der Bus von Goslar nach Hahnenklee morgen mitnimmt.

Auf jeden Fall Danke für die Hilfe.


----------



## hoerman2201 (11. Juli 2009)

momme schrieb:


> Hallo Dirtbag!
> 
> Eine weitere Möglichkeit wäre, dass ihr euch mit den Locals ( http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=381274 ) im Deister verabredet. Das ist aber leider ein Bikepark ohne Lift; also selber hochstrampeln. Die lokalen Jungs und Mädels sprudeln nur so vor Nettigkeit (kein Witz), und bisher hat´s noch niemand bereut, die Strecken dort kenennzulernen. Die Anreise per Öffis klappt auch prima.
> 
> ...


danke für die blumen  

bei uns ist jeder gerne willkommen. und die strecken im deister sind schon recht klasse. 
allerdings wie geschrieben ohne lift . 
kommt einfach mal vorbei , wir würden uns freuen.


----------



## Dirtbag (12. Juli 2009)

Dann sag ich mal Danke für die freundliche Einladung. 
Leider muss ich morgen früh wieder zurück nach Hause, aber wenn ich das nächste Mal wieder mit Bike hier bin, werd ich mich melden. 

Und zum Thema Bikepark:
Wir waren jetzt heute in Hahnenklee, An- und Abreise haben gut geklappt. Gut, bei der Rückfahrt hat der Busfahrer (trotz abgespritzten Bikes) gemeint: "Ihr seid aber ganz schön dreckig!" Auf die Versicherung hin, dass wir uns nicht hinsetzen, wars dann aber okay.

Ansonsten ein schöner Park, hat uns beiden gut gefallen. Meiner Freundin gefiel als Abfahrt insbesondere die Kombination aus Northshores oben, Bikercross in der Mitte und Singletrail/Racetrack unten gut. Außerdem auch die Kombi aus Racetrack oben und DH dann unten. Fand sie zwar anstrengender zu fahren als erstere Variante, aber sonst wars trotzdem gut.
Beide Varianten gefallen mir auch gut, wobei ich die Racetrack/DH-Kombi interessanter fand.

Ein absoluter Reinfall war der Freeride, der war stinklangweilig.
Der mittel-schwere Singletrail war auch nicht so der Hit, zu flach, zu wurzelig (man musste ständig aufgrund mangelnden Gefälles das Rad irgendwo drübertreten...) und mMn einfach irgendwo in die Landschaft gestellte Drops ohne Landung (ich hab kein Problem mit Wurzeln, aber ins Flat plumpsen muss nicht sein).

Aber ansonsten, wie gesagt, sehr schön. Da waren wir wohl nicht zum letzten Mal.


----------



## schappi (12. Juli 2009)

Dann komm mal nächstes Mal zu uns in den Deister da bleibt kien Wunsch offen und ihr seit in 20min mit der S-bahn angereist.

Alles ausser Lift was Hannenklee hat gibt es auch im Deister und noch viel mehr 
Gruß
Schappi


----------



## jaamaa (13. Juli 2009)

schappi schrieb:


> Dann komm mal nächstes Mal zu uns in den Deister da bleibt kien Wunsch offen und ihr seit in 20min mit der S-bahn angereist.
> 
> Alles ausser Lift was Hannenklee hat gibt es auch im Deister und noch viel mehr
> Gruß
> Schappi


Hallo
was genau gibt es denn im Deister?


----------



## assistulle (13. September 2009)

heyho.....
n paar kumpels un ich wolltn auch mal nach hahnenklee fahrn weil wir bis jetz immer bloß in thale warn....das problem....da wir aus magdeburg mit öffis anreisn müsstn wolltn wir gleich ein paar tage da bleibn damit sichs auch lohnt......hat jemand vllt n tipp wo man da kostengünstig übernachtn könnte......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bogeyman (13. September 2009)

Wie waer es mit der Jugendherberge Hahnenklee... die ist glaube ich in Bockswiese. Duerften dann ca. 2km bis zum Lift sein.


----------



## assistulle (14. September 2009)

achso na wenns nur zwei km sind gehts ja auf der karte sah das so weit aus......thx.......


----------

